# FA Maker Review page disabled?



## FalAeolius (Jun 15, 2013)

*Fursuit Maker Review page disabled?*

Does anyone know what happened to http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews ? Their page is disabled. I can't imagine why; it seemed to be insanely useful.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 15, 2013)

The admins had a lot of trouble keeping people civil and not to harass the posters and the makers. I'm guessing they got fed up with it and just didn't want to deal with it anymore.

It's a shame though. I really liked that page and if it's left alone long enough I might end up making one somewhere else other than FA.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 15, 2013)

awwww :C


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

Why not just pop by the Artist-Beware Livejournal?


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2013)

This makes me sad. I mean, I couldn't afford to buy from any of them but they were a good resource for the future possibly. 


Clayton said:


> Why not just pop by the Artist-Beware Livejournal?


I'm not sure if A_B takes actual reviews, just complaints about artists and clients.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm not sure if A_B takes actual reviews, just complaints about artists and clients.



They do  They have positive reviews featured I believe. Not sure how often they're posted though. I think they have it monthly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Dokid said:


> The admins had a lot of trouble keeping people  civil and not to harass the posters and the makers. I'm guessing they  got fed up with it and just didn't want to deal with it anymore.
> 
> It's a shame though. I really liked that page and if it's left alone  long enough I might end up making one somewhere else other than  FA.



I thought it said it had been closed voluntarily. Was it run by the administration?


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

Clayton said:


> They do  They have positive reviews featured I believe. Not sure how often they're posted though. I think they have it monthly.


 It's monthly.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> This makes me sad. I mean, I couldn't afford to buy from any of them but they were a good resource for the future possibly.
> 
> I'm not sure if A_B takes actual reviews, just complaints about artists and clients.



Well I really liked how this one was laid out. They grouped together fursuit makers and it wasn't only the bad. It also showed how even eh fursuits could be constructed well and some fantastic looking ones were really lacking. 



Fallowfox said:


> I thought it said it had been closed voluntarily. Was it run by the administration?



Nope it wasn't. Just..I guess people kept harassing each other and the owner(s) of that page got fed up with it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2013)

Understandable, it smells like it could lead to drama in my opinion.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Well I really liked how this one was laid out. They grouped together fursuit makers and it wasn't only the bad. It also showed how even eh fursuits could be constructed well and some fantastic looking ones were really lacking.


It was kind of like a what to expect if you commission this person or this group to make your suit. But I guess if enough people gave harsh reviews or whatever, someone's bound to get offended. Especially fans of certain makers. 

I would think even the makers could use it to just see what other people have to say about their stuff. People are weird and make no sense. 


			
				Clayton said:
			
		

> Understandable, it smells like it could lead to drama in my opinion.


Criticism tends to do that it seems. :/


----------



## Dokid (Jun 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> It was kind of like a what to expect if you commission this person or this group to make your suit. But I guess if enough people gave harsh reviews or whatever, someone's bound to get offended. Especially fans of certain makers.
> 
> I would think even the makers could use it to just see what other people have to say about their stuff. People are weird and make no sense.
> 
> Criticism tends to do that it seems. :/



I mean..it did cause people to completely mistrust and shut down one maker. But it was understandable. 

It was also really neat how you can see where makers had trouble, improved, or even if something was really out of character.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I mean..it did cause people to completely mistrust and shut down one maker. But it was understandable.
> 
> It was also really neat how you can see where makers had trouble, improved, or even if something was really out of character.


Oh man, seriously? Not to name drop or anything but what happened exactly?


----------



## FalAeolius (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Fursuit Maker Review page disabled?*



Dokid said:


> The admins had a lot of trouble keeping people civil and not to harass the posters and the makers. I'm guessing they got fed up with it and just didn't want to deal with it anymore.
> 
> It's a shame though. I really liked that page and if it's left alone long enough I might end up making one somewhere else other than FA.


That is indeed a shame. I hope you do; it was a wonderful idea and really helpful, plus I really want to get the word out about a particular fursuit maker, and while LJ is a useable alternative, the Fursuit Maker Reviews LJ is out of date, and to be quite frank I don't like how LJ is laid out.
I really thought FA's layout worked very well for the Fursuit Maker Review page.

I mean, did whoever ran it really need to disable the account? There are easy alternatives to crowd control, like hiding comments and blocking users. :/

..._*WOW*_â€‹ title should be *fursuit* maker review, not FA maker review
my bad, brain fart, too late to change it now ajdlskfjsdlkf



Willow said:


> Oh man, seriously? Not to name drop or anything but what happened exactly?


I only know of one fursuit maker who closed up shop, and my speculation for the reason is 50% criticism on poor quality (I've been shown close-up examples of a few suits by them; I have to agree with the criticism) and 50% troubles with supposed plagiarism in their art. Dunno if that's who was being referred to, however.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it possible for us to have a fursuit maker review thread here in the forums?


----------



## FalAeolius (Jun 16, 2013)

Kaluna said:


> Is it possible for us to have a fursuit maker review thread here in the forums?


I have no doubts it is (if it hasn't been done already), but I think having an actual userpage on FA for it is the most effective way to get the word out; I believe most users use the main site as opposed to the forums.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

True, but I'd still love to see something like that here, especially as a moderated sticky. Maybe without letting people comment so that no drama starts.


----------



## FalAeolius (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaluna said:


> True, but I'd still love to see something like that here, especially as a moderated sticky. Maybe without letting people comment so that no drama starts.


That would work.

I just want to see it return. :c it was a great idea


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jun 17, 2013)

man i just realized this happened! and i was planning on writing a review and such to them next month when i get my partial from SparkleKreations ;n;


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Where the suit makers being harassed on the page of the review/group or where people taking drama to the suit maker's page?


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Where the suit makers being harassed on the page of the review/group or where people taking drama to the suit maker's page?



The suit makers were undoubtedly harassed to some extent by people who were complete asshats. And on bad reviews it was evident from comments how displeased and sometimes disgusted people were.
Usually the suits that weren't the prettiest got the worst comments but i occasionally saw suits that looked nice but structurally were terrible and those received just as much backlash


----------



## Dokid (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Fursuit Maker Review page disabled?*



FalAeolius said:


> I only know of one fursuit maker who closed up shop, and my speculation for the reason is 50% criticism on poor quality (I've been shown close-up examples of a few suits by them; I have to agree with the criticism) and 50% troubles with supposed plagiarism in their art. Dunno if that's who was being referred to, however.



No this maker closed down because 9/10 suits were shoddy quality and were not worth the "professional" price that she was doing. 

I think it's also because people also attacked the reviewers. Especially those on ones that venu mentioned. I mean, the people were happy with what they paid for and really that's all that counts. If they wanted to pay a certain amount and didn't get the best looking one but it was well made then I don't really see any problem with that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Fursuit Maker Review page disabled?*



FalAeolius said:


> T
> I only know of one fursuit maker who closed up shop, and my speculation for the reason is 50% criticism on poor quality (I've been shown close-up examples of a few suits by them; I have to agree with the criticism) and 50% troubles with supposed plagiarism in their art. Dunno if that's who was being referred to, however.



It was mostly due to shoddy textile work (i.e: popping seams, too small, needed severe alterations, etc). One of them at Anthrocon in 2012 needed work and I helped the person repair it. They were nice suits....on the outside, but they were poor internally. 

It was a nice idea at the time, but it is easy for something to go downhill when people get bent out of shape about it. I think a few fursuit makers were upset about their final product being put up and judged.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, you review people's handiwork without their permission, you can't be surprised if some of them react poorly. With this fandom's sensitivity, twas a matter of time before the page got shut down.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Well, *you review people's handiwork without their permission*, you can't be surprised if some of them react poorly. With this fandom's sensitivity, twas a matter of time before the page got shut down.



Okay...this just doesn't make sense to me. You, as a customer, have purchased an item from a seller. The seller has then made the item and given it to you. Unfortunately this person did not do as they said or was rude or unprofessional. You don't need their permission to tell others that they were unprofessional or that their work isn't what they claim to be.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 18, 2013)

True, but still: even a legitimate complaint could be seen as 'blowing up their spot' by the artist. Artists in the wrong get mad when theyre exposed all the time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck em, maybe they need to stop being in the wrong.


----------



## FalAeolius (Jun 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Fuck em, maybe they need to stop being in the wrong.


A bit harsh, but I agree. If somebody is 'in the wrong', they need to fix what's wrong instead of trying to mask it. If they get upset because they were found out, that's their fault twice over - once for being wrong, once for hiding the fact.
Smart vendors of any sort of product won't close down from negative reviews; they'll try to fix what went wrong. Customer service/satisfaction is just as big a part of a business as the actual product. That's how commercialism works.
I have to agree with Dokid as well. If someone purchases a product, they have full right to review it as they see fit. Do you think people on Google/Yelp asked permission to review the businesses? 

But this is kinda getting off topic, although the topic of the thread has pretty much already been answered. Seems there was too much harassment going on.
I hope to see something similar crop up; I really want another page where people can review fursuits, maybe with better crowd control, like here on the forums as it was suggested. I was ready to submit a review for my suit (just hit the suggested 3-month-ownership mark) when I visited the page and discovered this. :C


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2013)

There's another one http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitcritique


			
				Tigercougar said:
			
		

> True, but still: even a legitimate complaint could be seen as 'blowing  up their spot' by the artist. Artists in the wrong get mad when theyre  exposed all the time.


Artists in the wrong get mad because they don't like being told they're wrong. But if they're wrong and they're selling a product that's faulty, both the seller and the buyer need to be told about it. The seller so they can try to fix it, and the buyer so they know what to expect. 

If the seller doesn't want to fix the problems and only get defensive when someone offers constructive criticism of their product, they shouldn't be selling in the first place.


----------

